# epitome



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Μου γεννήθηκε μια ωραία απορία.

Η λέξη _epitome_, στην αρχική της σημασία, που κάποια λεξικά δεν την περιλαμβάνουν πια, ήταν η επιτομή (προφανής προέλευση της λέξης), η σύνοψη.

Πρώτη σημασία στο OED: a brief statement of the chief points in a literary work; an abridgement, abstract.

Επικρατέστερη πια η μεταφορική σημασία (η μοναδική που περιλαμβάνουν το Longman Contemporary ή το Macmillan):
*the epitome of something*
the best possible example of something:
_She looked the epitome of elegance. | He was the very epitome of evil._​ Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά οι προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις για τη μεταφορική σημασία είναι:
τυπικό ή ιδεώδες πρότυπο, τυπικό ή τέλειο παράδειγμα, προσωποποίηση, ενσάρκωση (ιδιοτήτων κ.λπ.)

Θα έλεγε δηλαδή κανείς ότι με τη μεταφορική της σημασία η _επιτομή_ ανήκει στις ψευδόφιλες. Τα ελληνικά λεξικά δεν περιλαμβάνουν στην _επιτομή_ τη σημασία της συγκέντρωσης των καλύτερων (ή χειρότερων) χαρακτηριστικών σε ένα πρόσωπο ή αντικείμενο.
Στο λήμμα _προσωποποίηση_ βρίσκουμε:
για κπ. που κατέχει σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό την ιδιότητα που δηλώνει το αφηρημένο ουσιαστικό: _Αυτός / αυτή είναι η προσωποποίηση της τσιγκουνιάς / της κακίας / του θάρρους_. [ΛΚΝ]
η ενσάρκωση ιδιότητας ή αφηρημένης έννοιας από συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο: αυτός ο άνθρωπος ήταν η προσωποποίηση τής αρετής / τής καλοσύνης / τού θάρρους. [ΛΝΕΓ]

Ωραία, η κυρία του παραπάνω αγγλικού παραδείγματος είναι «η προσωποποίηση της κομψότητας». Τι γίνεται όμως με τα κομψά _αντικείμενα_; Μπορώ να σκεφτώ διάφορες αποδόσεις: υπόδειγμα, πρότυπο, το άλφα και το ωμέγα, απτό παράδειγμα. Καμιά απ' αυτές δεν φαίνεται να ικανοποιεί τους μεταφραστές, αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε τόσο πολλές «επιτομές» στο διαδίκτυο (όχι όλες με τη μεταφορική σημασία, αρκετές σημαίνουν «σύνοψη»).

Για του λόγου το αληθές:
η επιτομή της κομψότητας / της πολυτέλειας / της άνεσης / της διαστροφής / της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας / της βλακείας κ.ά.

Το δεχόμαστε και το βάζουμε στα λεξικά και στα γραφτά μας, ή το κλοτσάμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 12, 2008)

Νομίζω θα έπρεπε ήδη να είναι στα σημερινά λεξικά. Και ο λόγος που βρήκε άνετα τη θέση της στη γλώσσα είναι ότι ισχύει κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά όπως η λέξη "σύνοψη". Θα έγραφα είναι η σύνοψη/επιτομή της χ ιδιότητας.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2008)

Το δεχόμαστε. Είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2008)

Πολύ καλογραμμένη η εισήγησή σου, αν και έχει ένα αρνητικό -ότι δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια να συμπληρώσει κάτι ο άλλος, μόνο να πει αν δέχεται τη μία ή την άλλη πρόταση.

Κατ' εμέ ναι, το δεχόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

sarant said:


> ...αν και έχει ένα αρνητικό -ότι δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια να συμπληρώσει κάτι ο άλλος...


Τι, θα _______ τώρα να αρχίσω να __________ σαν τις ασκήσεις του ______ _Fill in the blanks_;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Διάβασα: «η επιτομή του ελληνικού παραλογισμού». Και ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω: «Σιγά μη χωρέσει σε έναν τόμο». Και αμέσως με διόρθωσα:

1. «Επιτομή» ή «Επίτομο έργο» δεν είναι απαραιτήτως αυτό που κυκλοφορεί σε έναν τόμο. Η «επίτομη ιστορία» μπορεί να είναι απλώς συνοπτική... και τρίτομη.

2. Είπαμε, άλλαξε η σημασία της «επιτομής». Δεν είναι το σύντομο σύγγραμμα, αλλά το ζωντανό παράδειγμα, το αντιπροσωπευτικό παράδειγμα.

Αυτό εννοούσε κι ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας όταν έγραφε σήμερα «Η ιστορία των σκουπιδιών είναι η επιτομή του ελληνικού παραλογισμού» κάτω από τον επιτυχημένο τίτλο «Χιόνια στο... σκουπιδαριό».


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2012)

Κύριος τίτλος της Καθημερινής σήμερα:

*Επιτομή πολιτικής διαφθοράς*

Το κείμενο της είδησης λέει:
*Το εισαγγελικό πόρισμα για Τσοχατζόπουλο περιγράφει τη μεθοδική δράση του*
Ενα πρωτοφανές δίκτυο απόκρυψης της κατ' εξακολούθηση διακίνησης παράνομου πολιτικού χρήματος περιγράφει το εισαγγελικό πόρισμα, βάσει του οποίου συνελήφθη ο πρώην υπουργός των κυβερνήσεων του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ακης Τσοχατζόπουλος. Το ογκωδέστατο πόρισμα -αποτελείται από 206 σελίδες- είναι στην ουσία *επιτομή* πολιτικής διαφθοράς, καθώς καταγράφει με λεπτομερέστατο τρόπο και με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία την πολυσχιδή και μεθοδική δράση του πρώην υπουργού και πλειάδας συνεργατών του. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_13/04/2012_437745

Τι να 'ναι εδώ η _επιτομή_; Ελληνική «σύνοψη» ή αγγλικό «τέλειο παράδειγμα». Ή κάτι σαν «πυκνή περιγραφή»;

Με την ευκαιρία: καμιά αλλαγή στο λήμμα _επιτομή_ στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2012)

Προφανώς είναι το δεύτερο. Πράγματι, η σημασία της επιτομής έχει επεκταθεί. Εγώ πιο συχνά την ακούω ή διαβάζω με την αγγλική σημασία. Η _επιτομή της βλακείας_ δίνει 2430 γκουγκλιές και _της ηλιθιότητας_ δίνει 123. Η _επιτομή της διαφθοράς_ δίνει 33,000 γκουγκλιές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Στο Χρηστικό έχουμε:
1. κείμενο κτλ [...] 2. (μτφ.) τυπικό, αντιπροσωπευτικό παράδειγμα: _~ της κομψότητας και του στιλ. Ξενοδοχείο που είναι η ~ (=ο ορισμός) της κλασικής πολυτέλειας | (αρνητ. συνυποδήλ.) ~ του κιτς / του λαϊκισμού_.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει προστεθεί η σημασία ακόμα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2014)

[..]λαμπρότερο
[..]γνησιότερο
το χαρακτηριστικότερο[........] παράδειγμα
[..]αντιπροσωπευτικότερο
[..]ακραιφνές


----------



## pidyo (Dec 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> [..]λαμπρότερο
> [..]γνησιότερο
> το χαρακτηριστικότερο παράδειγμα
> [..]αντιπροσωπευτικότερο
> [..]ακραιφνές



Με την «αγγλική» σημασία που, συμφωνώ, είναι πλέον η κυρίαρχη στα ελληνικά, η επιτομή είναι μάλλον απαύγασμα παρά τέλειο, χαρακτηριστικό, κλπ. παράδειγμα.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 15, 2014)

.....
Η τέλεια έκφραση του/της... (κατά συνεκδοχή)


Αναφορικά με την *epitome*:

1 (*the epitome of*) A person or thing that is a perfect example of a particular quality or type: _she looked the epitome of elegance and good taste_
2 A summary of a written work; an abstract.
2.1 archaic A thing representing something else in miniature.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/epitome


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ βρίσκουμε τη νεότερη μεταφορική σημασία:

*επιτομή* [...]
2. (μτφ.) τυπικό, αντιπροσωπευτικό παράδειγμα: _επιτομή της κομψότητας και του στιλ. Ξενοδοχείο που είναι η επιτομή_ (=o ορισμός) _της κλασικής πολυτέλειας. | (αρνητ. συνυποδ.) επιτομή του κιτς/λαϊκισμού._

(Α, το έχω ήδη γράψει παραπάνω...) 

Να και μια αγγλική ιδιωματική έκφραση, συνώνυμο του _*epitome*_:

*poster child*
_noun_
_North American
_A person or thing that epitomizes or represents a specified quality, cause, etc. 
_the antiglobalization movement’s poster child 
she’s the poster child for cosmetic surgery 
the poster child of gluten-free grains, quinoa is a wonderful light, fluffy grain
_


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2015)

Αυτό στην παρέα μου, όταν ήμασταν φοιτητές, το λέγαμε "ο ορισμός" -αλλά μόνο για κακόσημα. 
Και πιο κοντά στην αγγλική έκφραση, λένε για κάποιον, "αν πας στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια, στο λήμμα (συμπληρώστε υβριστικό επίθετο), έχει τη φωτογραφία του"


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 8, 2015)

sarant said:


> Αυτό στην παρέα μου, όταν ήμασταν φοιτητές, το λέγαμε "ο ορισμός" -αλλά μόνο για κακόσημα.
> Και πιο κοντά στην αγγλική έκφραση, λένε για κάποιον, "αν πας στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια, στο λήμμα (συμπληρώστε υβριστικό επίθετο), έχει τη φωτογραφία του"



Ο _ορισμός_ έχει αναφερθεί νωρίτερα, εδώ. Η _προσωποποίηση_ και η _ενσάρκωση_ απ' το πουρνό πουρνό.
Ας προσθέσουμε και το _σήμα κατατεθέν_, που είναι και παντός καιρού  και μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί τόσο θετικές όσο και αρνητικές συνδηλώσεις, εξίσου.


----------

